# Hymer Van: Leak from beneath garage floor



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

My 2008 Hymer Van has developed a leak where clean water is rising from under the nearside corner of the garage floor, adjacent to and below where the Truma boiler is located. It is leaking whenever there is water in the system, whether or not a tap is being used.
I have removed the boiler housing to get a better idea of where all water pipes are located but I cannot see any that go under the floor. Nor can I see any way of accessing the area beneath the floor.
I would ideally like to avoid having to book it into a garage for what could turn out to be something as trivial as a loose jubilee clip and wonder if anyone else has had this problem and could offer any helpful suggestions. :? :? :?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Martinlay said:


> My 2008 Hymer Van has developed a leak where clean water is rising from under the nearside corner of the garage floor, adjacent to and below where the Truma boiler is located. It is leaking whenever there is water in the system, whether or not a tap is being used.
> I have removed the boiler housing to get a better idea of where all water pipes are located but I cannot see any that go under the floor. Nor can I see any way of accessing the area beneath the floor.
> I would ideally like to avoid having to book it into a garage for what could turn out to be something as trivial as a loose jubilee clip and wonder if anyone else has had this problem and could offer any helpful suggestions. :? :? :?


My van is a completely different layout to yours but I too was concerned to see water coming onto the floor of the habitation section. Turned out to be no more than a loose jubilee type clip. It was one of those horrible twin wire things so I replaced it with a 'proper' jubilee clip. I would have a look at the joints into the Truma first, your problem hopefully has the same cause as mine.


----------



## Martinlay (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Javea... you are right! 
A close friend who, amongst other things, is a qualified plumber/heating engineer, had a look this evening and found a 'T' junction beneath the boiler where all 3 jubilee clips were loose. Although very awkward to get to he has managed to fix them, but I will have a close look tomorrow after leaving the van overnight with water in the system. The water had been seeping into the fabric of the van and it obviously found a 'weak' spot which made it appear as though water was rising through the floor!
I wonder what Brownhills would have charged to fix this. The mind boggles!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

